# Basic test track, what is a cheep setup?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Currently I am using a 4ft section of track with my NCE Power Cab to convert some locomotives prior to converting the layout. I would like to have a system running a test track for my work bench. All the bench is used for is configuration and repair. Basically a full setup is not needed there. My PC is running on my desk near by so if that can be used as the cab there is no issue. Just what is the bare minimum I need to get something up and running? I am even open to moving the Power Cab when needed if that is the only inexpensive option. Since this is a different room there will be no connection to the main layout.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The cheapest I can think of is just a piece of flex track witk a few feet of wire soldered to each rail with alligator clips to connect to the command station. You can lay the track on any clear surface and it can be stored standing up or on a hook.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a 3' 6" long 1x4 board with a piece of flex track nailed to it. To prevent disaster, there is also an 8d nail sticking up about 1" at one end, and a knuckle coupler height gauge (the plastic kind) glued to the other. This prevents the loco from running off the end. The coupler gauge can be used to check coupler height.

I have several test leads with alligator clips at each end. I connect these to the output terminals or program track outputs of my DCC unit, as appropriate, and clip the other end to the flex track. I can carry this to my layout as needed to check locos or cars.

I have also marked the board in 1" lengths, with the NMRA recommended car weight for each length written on the board. To test the weight, I put the whole test track on my postal scale and tare it out, then place the car on the track and attach it to the coupler gauge.

Total cost for this setup, including the test leads and coupler height gauge, is less than $25.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTvalley's suggestion seems ideal and very complete
for the usual maintenance you do on a DCC loco.

My one suggestion to it, is simply to place a DPDT
switch in a line to your controller. You could select
between 'program' or 'running' feeds if such are
available. Else a simple DPSP to turn on or off your
'test' track.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I was not clear. I wanted the programming track for a different room. There is no connection between that and the main layout once I convert my layout to DCC. I have a 4ft pice on a board for seting up locomotives etc. I wanted to do all that from a work bench in a new office I will be building shortly.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh. Well, if you don't want to run a DCC line to the new 'office'
how about setting up your controller with plug and a jack
in the layout it goes in, and also a jack at the new
'program' track location. That way when you want to
work in the new place, unplug the controller from the layout, and 
take it to the new office and plug it in. 

Just a small 'earphone' jack and matching plugs
from Radio Shack should
be sufficient.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I use a three foot piece of track [on a plywood strip] with mechanical auto reverse DC for initial loco test running and a 18" radius circle on a knock down card table with an old mrc command 2000 for basic dcc testing, they take up very little space when not being used ..both are old atlas code 100 brass ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tkruger said:


> I guess I was not clear. I wanted the programming track for a different room. There is no connection between that and the main layout once I convert my layout to DCC. I have a 4ft pice on a board for seting up locomotives etc. I wanted to do all that from a work bench in a new office I will be building shortly.



Yeah, sorry I missed that.

Do you really do so much programming that you need to do it at a separate location? Granted, I'm not one to agonize over dialing in the performance of my locos just so. I don't think I've ever spent much more than 10-15 minutes at a time, so having a plug in test track at my workbench that I carry across the basement to my layout works perfectly for me.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

So what you need is something to test a DCC loco at a remote site - not just programming the decoder. If it was just programming then a PR3 connected to your computer would be all that was needed, but if you want a small DCC test track to run the loco's then either a feed from your main layout is needed or as was mentioned above, just make it easy to remove the command station and plug it in at your desk. It would not take much of a power supply since you could limit it to a single loco.


----------

